
Making New Drugs with a Dose of Artificial Intelligence - tepal
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/05/technology/artificial-intelligence-drug-research-deepmind.html
======
lucidrains
From the researcher mentioned in the article
[https://github.com/aqlaboratory/proteinnet](https://github.com/aqlaboratory/proteinnet)

